# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Centropyge potteri

## PedroPedroso

Boas 

estou a pensar em comprar este peixe, alguém tem algum que me possa relatar a sua experiência? vais aos corais? alimentação?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Pedro :Olá: ,

Quanto o ir aos corais, vai depender um pouco do peixe, da personalidade digamos assim. Pode nunca vir a dar problemas, pode embirrar com um coral especifico, pode somente bicar sem causar problemas, como pode causar, mas resumidamente depende um pouco.
Quanto a alimentação, se comprares um bom exemplar no sitio certo, pode até comer de tudo! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## PedroPedroso

ele está a comer pelo menos misys

----------


## Dionísio Filipe

Boas

Tenho um há 1 ano.  Come de tudo e nunca tocou nos corais.

Abraço

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

Deves ter cuidado principalmente com lps, por isso, se os tiveres nao recomendo.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Costa

Já tentei por duas vezes introduzir este peixe no meu aquário mas acabaram por morrer, nunca chegaram a comer neongelados nem flocos nem granulados e acabaram por ficar doentes e morrer. não voltarei a tentar e não aconselho.

----------


## Luis Lopes

Pedro,

É sempre um aposta arriscada. Tive um durante 5 anos e nunca tocou e nenhum coral (LPS ou SPS) nem nas tridacnas.

Quando este morreu, comprei um Flavisimus e olha, o bicho tinha um apetite por pólipos de acroporas que só visto.

Se fores para frente com a aquisição, tenta lhe dar um dieta bem variada e mantém-no bem alimentado. Pode ser que ele fique mais "domesticado".

----------


## ricardotrindade

O meu só lhe apetecia bicar de vez em quando nas Euphilias mas sem causar danos.
Cumps.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Já tentei por duas vezes introduzir este peixe no meu aquário mas acabaram por morrer, nunca chegaram a comer neongelados nem flocos nem granulados e acabaram por ficar doentes e morrer. não voltarei a tentar e não aconselho.


Pedro os peixes estavam a comer na loja antes de entrar no teu aqua?

----------

